# Briigs/Stratton Nikk Carburettor



## roypaun (Jun 26, 2010)

The Nikki (697203) carb on my 15HP Briggs/Stratton engine is constantly filling with petrol. (Petrol got in and mixed with the oil, so I had to drain and refill the oil) I think that the float is not shutting off the inlet petrol supply to the float chamber. There does not seem to be any valve in the float chamber entry port and that the petrol is stopped from entering when the float moves up to close off the plastic inlet port. (plastic to plastic?) Am I correct in assuming that the float should simply close the inlet port (orifice) when the petrol rises in the float chamber and causes the float to rise sufficiently? If this is correct, and my float is NOT completely shutting off the inlet port, is there any way I can remedy it so that it does work correctly? Many thanks for any help/advice offered


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

yup the float is to shut off fuel 
brass float can have a hole in it and fuel is in side it and it wont float any more or a solid float could be soaked and will not float or the needle & seat is stuck ... *floats are replaceable *


----------



## roypaun (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks very much for the reply. There is no needle in either the float (which I guess is correct) or in the inlet orifice from the petrol pipe. It seems that the plastic float simply just closes against the hole of the inlet orifice. Could this be correct? If so, then I assume that the float is just not sealing itself against the inlet orifice and petrol just keeps flowing through.


----------



## mihajzm (Jun 30, 2010)

There must be a needle in the carb that is attached to the float. See the picture in attachment (part 105A). I had similar problem. The seal which appoints the needle was not in its position.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

105A is the needle.


----------



## roypaun (Jun 26, 2010)

Many thanks for all the replies. I found the needle - it had dropped out on the floor when I opened up the float chamber. Very lucky to find it !!! Mind you, I put everything back and I still had white smoke coming out the exhaust. I am now in the process of removing the head gasket !!! Once again, thanks everybody


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check the oil level first. The crank case could be full of gas since you did not having a needle in it. If it is over full it will blow white smoke.

BG


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Check the oil level first. The crank case could be full of gas since you did not having a needle in it. If it is over full it will blow white smoke.
> 
> BG


Now thats a good thought ... if you can put a match to the dipstick and it lights then you got some serious gas in the oil LOL


----------

